# BFN again



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Well here I am again after yet another BFN.  I've tested 4 days early but have the acon tests which apparently have a sensitivity of 10mg Hcg so surely they would have picked up a +tve if that was the case.  I'm at my wits end as it is taking over our lives, like many we have completely changed out lifestyle to increase our chances but after 4 years it is putting a strain on our relationship but I just can't let it go.  I just can't ever imagining seeing the much sought after 2 lines on the preg test.  I guess there is nothing for it but to soldier on.  Sorry for the rant, I'm just feeling a bit down.

Jx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Jed,

Just wanted to send you some  !

I know how you feel and it's so hard!

Your time will come, just try to stay  

Lots of love

Emmak


----------

